# Gulastra Plume?



## Haylee (Feb 2, 2011)

Im not at all much good with colors, but I would think that the color should start at the base of the tail? Whatever the color, that is an AMAZINGLY beaustiful horse!


----------



## crimson88 (Aug 29, 2009)

She looks like she might have a silver gene, which could possibly be making her tail that color.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

It doesn't look like a gulastra to me. It also doesn't look like silver IMO.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks more like sunfadding in the tail to me and not gulastra plume. Not silver either.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Is the silver gene even present in TBs?

I agree that it looks like sunfading. Beautiful girl either way though.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

To clarify - for gulastra, you would expect the light hair in the tail to be white or grey rather than cream or tan if that makes sense? The tone is just too warm IMO. 

As far as silver goes, you would expect to see some sort of dilution to the black points of the horse, such as the legs. These are such a clear black, while a silver tends to have almost a dusty look to their legs.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Smrobs I don't believe that there is any tested silver, no. However, only a few years ago there were no tested silver QHs either. Silver tends to be one of those colours that people don't recognise - they just see sunfading in a minimal and chestnut with flaxen or a black palomino in max. Add into the mix that it doesn't display on red, and you can potentially have generations go by without silver expressing, and then you have a 'random' weird foal, you wouldn't even think was silver until you tested.


----------

